# Burton ION vs. Nitro Select TLS



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

I dont know much about those two boots but honestly go to your local shop and try both on and see what is more comfortable. I just picked up a pair of Burton Invaders lol. I like them. They are comfortable and not too much flare on them either.


----------



## stroal1 (Oct 22, 2012)

NickShake said:


> I dont know much about those two boots but honestly go to your local shop and try both on and see what is more comfortable. I just picked up a pair of Burton Invaders lol. I like them. They are comfortable and not too much flare on them either.


I will do this for sure, but I would like to hear some opinions from people who had or has one of these 2 boots. Tnx


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

stroal1 said:


> I will do this for sure, but I would like to hear some opinions from people who had or has one of these 2 boots. Tnx


I've ridden the Nitro Selects and they are a great boot. They really hold my ankle in. The adjustable tongue stiffener lets me adjust the the feel of the boots for park or freeriding.

That being said, the boot fits my narrow heel, wide toe foot. It may not fit your foot (I found Burton boots to be too wide for my feet). If you have always "cranked" down on your laces... your boots are probably too wide. With my Nitro I just need to make the lace just snug tight.


----------



## stroal1 (Oct 22, 2012)

lonerider said:


> I've ridden the Nitro Selects and they are a great boot. They really hold my ankle in. The adjustable tongue stiffener lets me adjust the the feel of the boots for park or freeriding.
> 
> That being said, the boot fits my narrow heel, wide toe foot. It may not fit your foot (I found Burton boots to be too wide for my feet). If you have always "cranked" down on your laces... your boots are probably too wide. With my Nitro I just need to make the lace just snug tight.


Thanks for sharing that  Was wondering about the TLS, does it stay locked all day or you need to re tighten after few rounds?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

stroal1 said:


> Thanks for sharing that  Was wondering about the TLS, does it stay locked all day or you need to re tighten after few rounds?


that was an issue with the 2007-2008 models or earlier (first pair I bought on sale)... but since 2010 it appears to have been fixed. I am riding the 2012 Select (~30 days so far) after ~100 days on my 2010 Team TLS ... my friend has the 2011 TLS and after 20-25 day he's had no problems (just asked him to confirm) .


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

I went from ions to selects.

I wasn't impressed with the ions. I got the selects a few weeks ago and ridin them once and pretty much have had them on around the house a few hours a day. From what I can tell from only riding once is they are a better choice then the Ions

The select is a lot more compfy and less room to move around I felt the ions where boxy any alowes my foot to move side to aide

And the selects lacing system really is a step
Above button IMO, it just seems you have more control over the ammount of tighness in the top and bottom.

I realy like how the liner in the select holds your foot as well. It has two Velcro
Tabs at the top that extend over that really makes it asnug fit. You don't have to over compensate by tightening areas of the boot more then other, the boot itself just fits my foot 100 times better then the ion

They seem about the same stiffness as the ion cause both are stiff boots. But tw selects have an insert that stiffens the boot up
Noticeabley.  I


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

stroal1 said:


> I will do this for sure, but I would like to hear some opinions from people who had or has one of these 2 boots. Tnx


I have ions and really like them, really well made, lacing system is easy to use, and they have small exterior/footprint for their size. 

stiff and responsive, I ride them with Burton C60's and find it is a good match. 

Cant comment on the other boot however.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

I own a pair of both boots and rode them last season. I have narrow heels/ankles and a normal width forefoot. The Nitros are definitely for narrower feet and fit pretty snugly without having crank down on the laces. I've found that I don't need to tighten down the laces throughout the day. Maybe once in the morning after a few runs I will tighten them. They are a very stiff boot without the tongue stiffner in them. 

I'm not a big fan of the liner lacing mechanism though. I've found it to be a bit difficult to tighten up with any precision. The Nitros have some ventilation holes on top of the toe box and on windy days I could feel the cold air coming in and in the Spring water seemed to find its way in. In either case it was just enough to make it noticeable and not enough to make it miserable. Also, I did have my Nitros warrantied at the end of the season as one of the air bags blew out and one of the lacing loops started to detach from the boot. Replacement was really fast and it is worth noting that the Nitro gear has a two-year warranty. 

The Ions are for more normal width feet. However, I added the J bars and they pretty fit well. Not quite as snugly as the Select TLS boots. There wasn't heel lift, but my ankles weren't locked as well as the Nitros. They are very comfortable boots and are considerably softer than the Nitros, which probably explains why they don't feel as snug as the Nitros. There were also less responsive than the Nitros because they are softer. I am also not a fan of the the liner lacing in the Ions. I understand what Burton is doing with it, but I would prefer the liner to have laces. Though I do like the lacing mechanism. However, that is just a personal preference.

Neither boot it the perfect fit for me. For my feet with a normal width forefoot, a narrow ankle, a tall instep and a long arch, they Ions with a custom footbed seem to be most comfortable. Because of a taller instep, my feet tend to fall asleep in the Nitros if they are a smidge overtightened. However, I prefer the snugness and response of the Nitros. And the factory footbed supported my feet well, which is just dumb luck. No cramping as with other boots I have used. 

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

smerdyakov said:


> I own a pair of both boots and rode them last season. I have narrow heels/ankles and a normal width forefoot. The Nitros are definitely for narrower feet and fit pretty snugly without having crank down on the laces. I've found that I don't need to tighten down the laces throughout the day. Maybe once in the morning after a few runs I will tighten them. They are a very stiff boot without the tongue stiffner in them.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the liner lacing mechanism though. I've found it to be a bit difficult to tighten up with any precision. The Nitros have some ventilation holes on top of the toe box and on windy days I could feel the cold air coming in and in the Spring water seemed to find its way in. In either case it was just enough to make it noticeable and not enough to make it miserable. Also, I did have my Nitros warrantied at the end of the season as one of the air bags blew out and one of the lacing loops started to detach from the boot. Replacement was really fast and it is worth noting that the Nitro gear has a two-year warranty.
> 
> ...


Great comparison review! :thumbsup:


----------



## stroal1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you very much to all of you for these comments. It was very helpful to me. I went today in the shop and purchased the Nitro Select, they fit my foot very well and can't wait to try them on the snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

Bumping an old ass thread but curious on your thoughts of the Nitro Selects? Its 2015 and I'm looking at the same pairs - Ions and Selects.




stroal1 said:


> Thank you very much to all of you for these comments. It was very helpful to me. I went today in the shop and purchased the Nitro Select, they fit my foot very well and can't wait to try them on the snow. :thumbsup:


----------

